# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Questions

## Culturist

Hi there, 
I have got some questions concerning the grammar used in the following short text: 
W tym miescie jest przemysl jak VW i Continental (1). Ono ma wiele zielonych zerew

----------


## kamka

first of all, where did you get the text from? It sounds clumsy at times, plus I have no idea whatsoever what does "zerew

----------


## Culturist

Thank you very much for your help, Kamka. 
The short text is mine, and, for the future, should my formulated sentences sound clumsy, please be so kind as to correct them.  
May I ask you what other lanuguages do you speak, and where did you learn to speak that above-average, good English? 
Best regards

----------


## kamka

I see. Somehow I thought you found the text online, or in a book.  :: 
The sentence I would correct is the one about "zerew

----------


## Culturist

The clumsy sentence ought to have read "There are many green spaces in the city". However, I did not know how to express that due to my still speaking Polish rudimentally. 
Concerning Russian, I have always thought the Polish to be profoundly prejudiced against Russia, which dates back to the past and has resulted in the many caustic Polish jokes on the "Slavonic brother". The only explanation possible for me to understand why you study Russia would be that you may well be interested in the country (its people, their language and culture) or have had to learn it at school. Am I right or just close to the truth? 
What do you think of Joseph Conrad

----------


## kamka

In that case, I think the sentence would sound best, if you put it like this: "Znajduje się tam wiele skwerk

----------


## Wowik

[quote=kamka]"Znajduje się tam wiele skwerk

----------


## kamka

doesn't make any difference, "skwer

----------


## Acmepoug

> As for me, I have chosen Russian because I have always found the language extremely beautiful; it's just so mellow and soft.

 Прикольно, что у человека из Польши такое мнение о русском языке. Мне, как человеку, "погруженному" в язык, так не кажется. Наверное, потому, что язык, который обычно приходится слышать, ближе не к языку Пушкина, а вот к этому:  http://lingvoforum.net/index.php/topic,3079.0.html 
:)))

----------


## Wowik

> Прикольно, что у человека из Польши такое мнение о русском языке.

 Ничего странного, когда кругом все пшекают.

----------


## kamka

> Прикольно, что у человека из Польши такое мнение о русском языке. Мне, как человеку, "погруженному" в язык, так не кажется. Наверное, потому, что язык, который обычно приходится слышать, ближе не к языку Пушкина, а вот к этому:  http://lingvoforum.net/index.php/topic,3079.0.html  ))

 а почему же это странно?  ::   
Wowik, что обозначает "пшекают"? Нигде этого не нашла, даже в словаре Ожегова. Это слэнг?

----------


## Wowik

> Wowik, что обозначает "пшекают"? Нигде этого не нашла, даже в словаре Ожегова. Это слэнг?

 Не сленг. 
Формально это звукоподражание. Как "куковать".
Это шутливое выражение. Для сленга оно слишком старое и широко распространенное. 
Пшекать - издавать звуки "пш". Приставка prze-, например, очень часто употребляется в польском.
Для русского слуха, большое количество шипящих и польская манера их произнесения являются характерными особенностями польской речи. 
Отсюда же происходит шутливое прозвище поляков "пшеки".
"Пшекать" также употребляют как шутливый синоним для "говорить по-польски".

----------


## Оля

> Отсюда же происходит шутливое прозвище поляков "пшеки".

 Надо же, а я никогда не слышала, чтобы так называли поляков.   :: 
И я обожаю польские шипяшие. Они такие красивые...   ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Надо же, а я никогда не слышала, чтобы так называли поляков.

 Некоторые, к сожалению, употребляют это слово в пренебрежительном смысле, может поэтому в кругу вашего общения, вероятно, его избегают. А может просто слово редко используется. Увы, связи с Польшой ослабели.

----------


## Wowik

> И я обожаю польские шипящие. Они такие красивые...

 шчыпашчые  ::

----------


## kamka

> Не сленг. 
> Формально это звукоподражание. Как "куковать".
> Это шутливое выражение. Для сленга оно слишком старое и широко распространенное. 
> Пшекать - издавать звуки "пш". Приставка prze-, например, очень часто употребляется в польском.
> Для русского слуха, большое количество шипящих и польская манера их произнесения являются характерными особенностями польской речи. 
> Отсюда же происходит шутливое прозвище поляков "пшеки".
> "Пшекать" также употребляют как шутливый синоним для "говорить по-польски".

 сейчас всё ясно, спасибо   ::

----------


## Оля

kamka, скажи, пожалуйста, а есть ли в польском уменьшительные суффиксы, чтобы слова получались вроде наших _банка - баночка, скамейка - скамеечка, ночка - ноченька_?...

----------


## kamka

есть, обычно добавляем суффиксы -ek, -ik, -yk (мужской род), -ka (женский), -ko (neuter). например, książka - książeczka, kubek - kubeczek, zwierzę - zwierzątko. Надо помнить, что некоторые звуки меняются (k:cz, t:ci и так далее), но честно говоря, я правил не знаю, просто знаю как это надо сказать.  :P 
А в именах у нас иначе, чем в русском языке, потому что у нас суффикс -ka - прилагательный. Например, меня зовут Kamila и самая популярная уменшительная форма - Kamilka. А тебе бы звали Olka.   ::

----------


## Оля

> есть, обычно добавляем суффиксы -ek, -ik, -yk (мужской род), -ka (женский), -ko (neuter). например, książka - książeczka, kubek - kubeczek, zwierzę - zwierzątko. Надо помнить, что некоторые звуки меняются (k:cz, t:ci и так далее), но*,* честно говоря, я правил не знаю, просто знаю*,* как это надо сказать.  :P 
> А в именах у нас иначе, чем в русском языке, потому что у нас суффикс -ka - прилагательный. Например, меня зовут Kamila и самая популярная уменьшительная форма - Kamilka. А тебя бы звали Olka.

 Понятно, спасибо.   :: 
Но в русском тоже можно сказать _Олька_. А также Варька, Машка, Анька и т.д. Правда, по-моему, это не уменьшительный суффикс, и такие формы имён могут иметь разную стилевую окраску. Например, я люблю, когда меня называют Олька (конечно, не кто попало   ::  ). А в детстве, я понмю, у нас в детском садике многие обижались, когда вместо Саша говорили Сашка, вместо Таня - Танька и т.д. Это считалось грубым.   ::   
У меня еще один вопрос. Я нашла в сети одну книжку на польском, автор - Jozef Weyssenhoff. Ты не знаешь, кто это такой? Может, это какой-нибудь известный польский автор?   ::

----------


## kamka

> Понятно, спасибо.  
> Но в русском тоже можно сказать _Олька_. А также Варька, Машка, Анька и т.д. Правда, по-моему, это не уменьшительный суффикс, и такие формы имён могут иметь разную стилевую окраску. Например, я люблю, когда меня называют Олька (конечно, не кто попало   ). А в детстве, я понмю, у нас в детском садике многие обижались, когда вместо Саша говорили Сашка, вместо Таня - Танька и т.д. Это считалось грубым.    
> У меня еще один вопрос. Я нашла в сети одну книжку на польском, автор - Jozef Weyssenhoff. Ты не знаешь, кто это такой? Может, это какой-нибудь известный польский автор?

 Вот, я это имела в виду (только как-то коряво сказала), что в русском этот суффикс в именах можно считать грубым, а в польском он самый приятный, дети часто представляются так.   ::   
Что касается Weyssenhoffa, я его книг никогда не читала, даже много о нём не слышала.  ::

----------


## Оля

> даже много о нём не слышала.

 А, значит, ты все-таки про него слышала, то есть это имя тебе знакомо?.. Ну что ж, это уже хорошо.   ::

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  даже много о нём не слышала.    А, значит, ты все-таки про него слышала, то есть это имя тебе знакомо?.. Ну что ж, это уже хорошо.

 имя знакомо, потому что есть в моём городе его улица, но сомневаюсь, что многие здесь знают кем он был   ::

----------


## Оля

Я нашла о нем информацию в Википедии (польской), правда я там мало что поняла, но я думаю, что я не буду покупать эту книжку.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> есть, обычно добавляем суффиксы -ek, -ik, -yk (мужской род)

 А какие критерии выбора суффикса? В каком случае подходит один, другой, третий? Принцип эвфонии?

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  есть, обычно добавляем суффиксы -ek, -ik, -yk (мужской род)   А какие критерии выбора суффикса? В каком случае подходит один, другой, третий? Принцип эвфонии?

   ::  наверное это зависит от фонетики, но обстоятельных правил (можно так сказать?) я не знаю. 
Вот, примеры: 
chłopiec - chłopcz*yk*
guzik - guzicz*ek*
plakat - plakac*ik* 
Мне кажется, что самый популярный суффикс - "-ek".
Я вообще о теории польского языка много не знаю: большинства нас не учили, потому что нет смысла, а даже если учили - я не помню. Надо бы спросить у друзей, которые изучают польскую филологию.

----------


## Rtyom

> наверное это зависит от фонетики, но обстоятельных правил *(можно так сказать?)* да, можно я не знаю. 
> Вот, примеры: 
> chłopiec - chłopcz*yk*
> guzik - guzicz*ek*
> plakat - plakac*ik* 
> Мне кажется, что самый популярный суффикс - "-ek".
> Я вообще о теории польского языка много не знаю: большинство из нас этого/такого не учили, потому что нет смысла, а даже если учили - я не помню. Надо бы спросить у друзей, которые изучают польскую филологию.

 Спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> но обстоятельных правил (можно так сказать?) я не знаю.

 Для меня немного странно звучит. Я бы сказала "_точных_ правил не знаю".

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka    наверное это зависит от фонетики, но обстоятельных правил *(можно так сказать?)* да, можно я не знаю. 
> Вот, примеры: 
> chłopiec - chłopcz*yk*
> guzik - guzicz*ek*
> plakat - plakac*ik* 
> Мне кажется, что самый популярный суффикс - "-ek".
> Я вообще о теории польского языка много не знаю: большинство из нас этого/такого не учили, потому что нет смысла, а даже если учили - я не помню. Надо бы спросить у друзей, которые изучают польскую филологию.   Спасибо!

 гмм, а я имела в виду, что большинства из правил нас не учили, тогда можно так? 
спасибо за исправления   ::

----------


## Оля

> гмм, а я имела в виду, что большинства из правил нас не учили, тогда можно так?

 "Большинств*а* из правил" - так можно сказать, например, в таком предложении: _Большинства (этих) правил я не знаю._ (Большинства - это родительный падеж). 
А твою фразу можно построить так: _Большинству из этих правил нас не учили_ (здесь "большинство" в дательном падеже). _Большинство из этих правил мы не учили_ (здесь "большинство" в винительном падеже). 
Смысл у этих двух фраз немножко разный. Я думаю, что ты имела в виду тот смысл, который в первой фразе.

----------


## Оля

Какая разница между _tak_ и _owszem_?   ::

----------


## kamka

> "Большинств*а* из правил" - так можно сказать, например, в таком предложении: _Большинства (этих) правил я не знаю._ (Большинства - это родительный падеж). 
> А твою фразу можно построить так: _Большинству из этих правил нас не учили_ (здесь "большинство" в дательном падеже). _Большинство из этих правил мы не учили_ (здесь "большинство" в винительном падеже). 
> Смысл у этих двух фраз немножко разный. Я думаю, что ты имела в виду тот смысл, который в первой фразе.

 да, я, конечно, имела в виду первое предложение - всегда забываю, что по-русски учат чему, а не чего   ::   
разницы между "tak" и "owszem" почти нет, просто "owszem" более книжный стиль и реже можно это слово услышать в конверсации. В разговорной речи чаще всего люди употребляют "no" вместо "tak", но это некоторые считают невежливым, например когда говоришь с кем-то старшим.

----------


## Оля

> разницы между "tak" и "owszem" почти нет, просто "owszem" более книжный стиль и реже можно это слово услышать в разговоре. В разговорной речи чаще всего люди употребляют "no" вместо "tak", но это некоторые считают это невежливым, например*,* когда говоришь с кем-то старшим.

 No вместо tak?? Это что-то вроде нашего "ну"? Ого, и часто у вас так говорят вместо "да"?

----------


## Оля

> Ого, и часто у вас *так* говорят вместо "*да*"?

 Какой смешной вопрос получился, правда, kamka?   ::   Каламбур!   ::

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  разницы между "tak" и "owszem" почти нет, просто "owszem" более книжный стиль и реже можно это слово услышать в разговоре. В разговорной речи чаще всего люди употребляют "no" вместо "tak", но это некоторые считают это невежливым, например*,* когда говоришь с кем-то старшим.   No вместо tak?? Это что-то вроде нашего "ну"? Ого, и часто у вас так говорят вместо "да"?

 даже очень часто! например: 
Znasz go? (Do you know him?)
No. A ty nie? (Yeah. And you don't?) 
вообще-то "no" имеет много употреблений, но мне кажется, что они все такие же как русское "ну"   ::     

> Какой смешной вопрос получился, правда, kamka?  Каламбур!

 да!   ::

----------


## Оля

А можно так сказать, например, в магазине? Если меня продавец спросит "Вы вот этот сок хотите?", а я ему - "Н-ну!"   ::   (вообще-то по-русски это будет звучать довольно фамильярно и даже грубовато)

----------


## kamka

> А можно так сказать, например, в магазине? Если меня продавец спросит "Вы вот этот сок хотите?", а я ему - "Н-ну!"    (вообще-то по-русски это будет звучать довольно фамильярно и даже грубовато)

 это зависит от интонации, некоторые, наверное бы так сказали, хотя это звучит странно. Но это возможно при приятной интонации.
Ну вот, если друзья разговаривают, тогда они обычно скажут "no" вместо "tak" и это вообще грубым или невежливым не есть.

----------


## Оля

> это зависит от интонации, некоторые, наверное бы так сказали, хотя это звучит странно. Но это возможно при приятной интонации.
> Ну вот_ если друзья разговаривают, тогда они обычно говорят "no" вместо "tak", и это вообще грубым или невежливым не является.

 А, понятно. В русском между друзьями это тоже не грубо. Но все-таки у нас друзья чаще говорят друг другу "да".   ::

----------

